# Super Pug Photography *PHOTO DUMP!!*



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I really love Emma being on Prey Model Raw. She is much more vibrant, happier, has more energy. Overall, I think she LOOKS healthier and much more like a pug! I really didn't think I would see too much of a change when switching from kibble to PMR. I thought she was pretty healthy and happy. Clearly she is milking all of the benefits 

If you'd like, I can show some photography when she was on the kibble.

She gets to run in this area everyday. It was high noon/really hot, so I didn't let her run for very long. She'll get some more runs this evening. Some of these pictures are really good and some are just down right hilarious ound:











































Hilarious pictures coming up....


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to edit some of these to give them some more focus.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure how, but I forgot this picture. This one is my favorite.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Emma looks like a hoot! The pic of her running with the stick in her mouth is hilarious.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

HAHAHA such a goofy girl!!

great shots!


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

GoingPostal said:


> Emma looks like a hoot! The pic of her running with the stick in her mouth is hilarious.


haha
Her reaction was like "ermgerd! I found a stick!!!"


----------

